# Another Home Needed For N.y. Piggy



## teebo

I Feel Bad For This Pigeon, I Have Her ,( I Think,shes A She)in A Bird Cage,but She Does Not Look Happy,she Is Now Afraid Of Me ,but Stood On My Finger Last Night For The First Time,when I Took Her Out To Clean Her Cage.i Have Had Her For About 2 Months,(i Think) She Was A Rescue From A Car Hitting Her,she Is Now Fat And Plump,looks Alot Better Then She Did ,when I Rescued Her,if Someone Can Take Her,that Would Be Nice,maybe Someone With Other Pigeons,so She Has Some Friends,or Should I Release Her Where I Can Find Other Pigeons,even Though I Never See Any Out Where I Live.she Is A Feral Colored Pigeon,and She Is Beautiful.thanks


----------



## vegeta2802

where do you live?
i would like to get a pigeon that was wild like my Pije.


----------



## jacobsshygrl

Do you know anything about shipping birds? I've been against it for a long time but you are all the way in NY so I see no other way for it to happen. my pigeon needs a mate because he gets so stressed and horny all the time. If you are sure she is a she, I would love to take her off your hands. My e-mail address is [email protected] if you'd like to talk about the little bird.


----------



## teebo

after being in a warm home for so long,would it be ok to release her.i am  
from n.y. i dont think shipping is alot for 1 bird,i sent 3 out last month ,and it costs about $30.00.if im sure she will going to a good home,send me the box and shipping and shes yours.shes really pretty.


----------



## jacobsshygrl

well, if she would be happier in the wild, being that she once was wild, i wouldn't want to seperate her from that or from a mate she might have out there waiting for her in the wild. I would find that out first before giving her up if I were you. But if it is necessary that she stay a house pet then I'd love to take her. That is, only if she really is a she and not a male. I'd hate to have two males and have a major dominance problem between them. I've had my pigeon since he was an egg, six months now, and he really needs a mate. I let him roam the house freely whenever he wants wherever he wants and I only cage him at night for sleep. I would do the exact same with an addition. A picture would be great, as well as confirmation that she is in fact a hen. Do you know her age approximately?


----------



## teebo

after being in so long,and her being used to me and my 2 dogs,i think she would not have no fear of wild animals now.im sure she is a hen,i had 2 males before ,female for sure.i cant get a photo tonight but will get one tomorrow,shes sleeping right now.im sure she can be tamed,she was thin when i found her and now shes nice an plump,beautiful piggy.


----------



## teebo

maybe my best bet is to let her go,i just hope the weather will not effect her now, that its getting cold outdoors,its sopossed to warmer this week,so maybe i will let her back into the wild.do you all think this is going to be alright.


----------



## sabina

*so is she releasable?*

you didnt say whether she has any injuries that would make her easy prey. you just said she is fat and pretty so i guess she has no injuries? if so you should release her either to where you found her or to a nearby flock.
where in ny are you?

Aias


----------



## teebo

she has no injuries,i live about an hour from the city,upstate.i just hate the thought of releasing her,she has no fear of my dogs,so what if shes on the ground feeding and an animal walks up to her,she probably wont fly away.


----------



## jacobsshygrl

that would be the deciding factor then, her reaction to the dogs....if shes comfortable with them then releasing her might be harmfull.


----------



## christina11

teebo said:


> maybe my best bet is to let her go,i just hope the weather will not effect her now, that its getting cold outdoors,its sopossed to warmer this week,so maybe i will let her back into the wild.do you all think this is going to be alright.


I would not let this pigeon go just yet,

It has become used to being fed by a human and may get hungry in the wild during the winter because it could forget where to find food and such, if you found this pigeon injured it could still have a healed injury that could afect the pigeon while flying kinda like a sprang ankle .. you won't know when it will hit and it could be worse if a hawk chases the pigeon.

I would leave this pigeon with finding a new home, a small avary can always be given to the pigeon this way it can still be outdoors except in a protected area and it will have all the food it needs and wont have to search for it.

It's up to you of course but if it where me I would give this pigeon a new home, yes the wild is freedome for pigeons but it could lead to death for a human bonded pigeon, anyway good luck with what ever choice you make.

Im sure jacobsshygrl would give that pigeon a new loving and safe home either way!

PS: That's also true what you said, if this pigeon is used to dogs it could get attacked because it wont move from an angry dog being let out for a run, it will just think the dog is friendly and not move.

Also if that pigeon did have a mate it probably moved on after 2 months ... that's just a geuss tho.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Teebo, DON'T release this pigeon now. It definitely is not the right time of year to put her out on her own. Not only will she be scared and not understand what's going on but it will be too cold for her. She would have to find a place to stay and learn how to forage for food. The combination of fear, cold and hunger will probably kill her. 

If no one adopts her at least wait until spring and then release her in an area where there are other ferals. Then, keep seed in that area so you'll know she has a food source until she picks up how to feed naturally from the other ferals.


I also would like to caution other members to be extremely cautious with giving out advice if you have no prior experience of releasing birds. At best, releasing is always a dicey proposition. My greatest concern for this bird is the cold weather that is normal for upper NY state. So, please be careful.


----------



## Reti

Teebo, I do hope you won't release the bird at least until spring. Better even if you find her a new home. She sounds like she is pet now.

Reti


----------



## Reti

teebo said:


> can anyone in here give her a good home..plesae please please......



Have you talked to jacobshygrl? She seemed interested in adopting your bird.

Reti


----------



## teebo

ok,im trying to find her a home locally.thanks


----------



## maryjane

I'd like to add that Teebo takes wonderful care of her birds, as I saw when I adopted three from her last month. The pijies are fat and happy and healthy, and were obviously very spoiled. Anyone who adopts from Teebo will be very happy with their choice.  Good luck Teebo!!


----------



## teebo

thanks maryjane,the hen i have now,was thin when i found her,now shes nice an plump,shes so beautiful,i think i was there for a reason,when she was hit by the car,because, i never see pigeons around here,AT ALL..thank god i was there to get her off the side of the road or she may have died from shock.


----------



## teebo

still no luck at finding a home for her....yet


----------



## jacobsshygrl

I'm still looking for a hen for my pigeon. If you are sure she is a hen, and would be willing to ship her, let me know. I'm in Illinois...I know little to nothing about shipping birds, but It seems you have some past experience with rehabing birds so maybe you have shipped them as well. Anyway, my e-mail address is [email protected] 

I think we actually talked through e-mail before, but I've been communicating with so many people about getting another pigeon, and have had so many dead ends that i can't remember. 

If you can't find anyone near you to take her I'd love to have her. Shes a beautiful bird and I'm sure would make Winnie an awesome mate.


----------



## teebo

she is a hen,if you can send me the proper shipping box,and at least $20.00 for shipping,if its less then that, i will send you the refund,you can have her.i did the same thing with maryjane,i think it would be alot cheaper because ,your not that far from n.y.,and its only 1 bird, the other ones i sent, to california and they made it there fine.so let me know.shes so lonely...


----------



## teebo

hello..................................


----------



## teebo

the weather here has been so warm,that i opened the window near her cage today,and she flew out on the roof,if she comes back in,then i guess she wants to stay,if not then she is back to being a wild bird.being that i have not heard from jacobssshygrl.guess she was not interested.


----------



## teebo

thank you so much,the weather for this month has been extremely warm,and seeing her just sitting in the cage so lonely,and always looking out the window,i felt heart broken,so i opened the window,put her ontop of the cage and she flew out on the roof,i went back to check her and she was just sitting there,then when i went back she was gone,i went out and looked on the roof,and she was not there,i hope she flys back to where i found her,which is not far from here,just down the road.she was all healed up after her ordeal,and being that she was wild,i had no other choice,noone wanted to adopt her,so i figure shes better off being a wild bird once more.


----------



## jacobsshygrl

sorry it took me a while to reply, i haven't had time to check the board. 

I, too, hope she finds her flock. Well done rehabbing her, her did an excellent job.


----------



## teebo

she has been on the roof all day,preening herself and stretching her wings,should i try to net her tonight and bring her back in.i guess she does not want to leave now.


----------



## teebo

ok,i went out when it got dark and was able to catch her with the net.im confused ,why did she not fly back to where i got her,is she now depended on me as a food source.she didnt even try to fly away when i put the net on her.put her back in the cage with plenty of food and water....now what...lol... maybe this is meant to be that i keep her as a pet.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Sounds like it is meant to be that she's all yours.


----------



## Reti

I am so glad she is back in your care.
It was meant to be.

Reti


----------



## teebo

yes,i guess it is,i just hate the thought of her living in a cage for the rest of her life.pssss,im glad shes back.though when i talk to her she puffs all up and makes noises at me,like shes saying leave me alone,you were mean for letting me out.i just hope im doing the right thing,if a good home comes along where she can be with other pigeons,i will most likely let her go,because she is lonely.


----------



## teebo

looks like she may find a home after all.


----------



## csouza

*Pigeon*

I had a wild pigeon for a while. I would just release her during the day, and at night she would come back and sit on a little basket I had on my door. I would take her and put her in her cage for the night. She had the best of both worlds, freedom and a warm and loving home. She eventually met a handsome male and went to live with him. I see her ocasionally on the roof of my house, but she is no longer tame as it has been a couple of years. She was a baby when I found her, she didnt even have feathers and I nursed her to adult. I miss that baby. Anyway, I would try and release her from your house and see if she comes back, if she doesnt, she will find other pigeons to live with.


----------



## csouza

Sorry just realized I am a little late on the response. Seems you tried the release thing and it didnt work?


----------



## teebo

i have decided to keep her she is with my chickens and loving it,she has her own feeding station where the chickens cant reach her food,and i have perches so she can get off the ground.last night a friend of mine gave me a beautiful white pigeon with brown splashs ,of brown on its wings,and she has a short beak,kind of like an old german owl,but she dosent have the feathered legs nor feathers on the back of her head,so now she will have another friend to hang out with,because i think she was thinking she was a chicken ,lol.maybe if i post a pic of this new pigeon someone can let me know what kind of breed she is.thanks all.


----------



## mr squeaks

teebo said:


> i have decided to keep her she is with my chickens and loving it,she has her own feeding station where the chickens cant reach her food,and i have perches so she can get off the ground.last night a friend of mine gave me a beautiful white pigeon with brown splashs ,of brown on its wings,and she has a short beak,kind of like an old german owl,but she dosent have the feathered legs nor feathers on the back of her head,so now she will have another friend to hang out with,because i think she was thinking she was a chicken ,lol.maybe if i post a pic of this new pigeon someone can let me know what kind of breed she is.thanks all.


That's OK, Teebo, we have a member whose chicken thinks it's a PIGEON!


----------



## maryjane

mr squeaks said:


> That's OK, Teebo, we have a member whose chicken thinks it's a PIGEON!


That's right......you must be speaking of the infamous Fussy Gussy, Shi!  But shhh, she doesn't know she's a chicken.


----------



## mr squeaks

INDEED I WAS, MJ!!

Hugs and Cheers to the Pigeon Chicken! Long may she "COOOO!"


----------

